# Schwarzmeergrundel?!



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*Zuerst muss ich mich Entschuldigen für den Fehler den Fisch falsch zu benennen den SCHWARZMERRGRUNDEL gibt es nicht sonder **Meeresgrundeln
und von denen gibt es nochmals 5 verschiedene Sorten êin paar davon *die Kesslergrundel, die Marmorgrundel, die Nackthalsgrundel, die Flussgrundel und die (Achtung, jetzt wird´s kompliziert) Schwarz*mund*grundel. (erklärt von unsern FoolishFarmer) werde sie trotzdem in weitern texten als Merresgrundel bezeichnen
* 
Wer an Flüssen angelt kennt sie!
Die **Meeresgrundeln!!
MACHT WAS DAGEGEN!!!
Lesen loht sich!!! (hoff ich)

Beschreibung: 
*http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/aktuelles/07_11_2006.html
*Ca 10-15 cm lang
aussehen einer Koppe ähnlich
hat eine Saugnapfähnliche Floße am Bauch
SIE VERSCHLINGT ALLES WAS DER ANGLER INS WASSER LÄST!!
fast an jeder stelle vorhanden
verspeist gerne Brutfische

Viel Angler kenn das Problem: 
Dauernd beißt eine **Meeresgrundeln an, egal ob mitten in der ströung bei m feedern oder aalangeln
Jeder Wurf ist ein Treffer.
Meist merkt man es gar nicht das sie geniesen hat das macht das angeln auf andrer fische unmöglich.
Ein weiter Problem ist das sie unter Steine flüchten -> HÄNGER OHNE ENDE
Ich hab mich mit den Problem befasst und beschlossen den Kampf gegen diese fisch aufzunehmen. Das hätte ich schon viel früher tun sollen den jetzt ist die Anzahl so stark gestiegen das man sieh nichtmerh aus den Gewässern bekommt (nehme ich an).

Ich habe eine Methode entwickelt^^ wie ihr sie sehr leicht rausfangt.
also ich braucht eine angelbereite rute (wie immer)

ALL DIESE METHODEN DIENEN EHER ZUM ANGELSPAß NICHT ZUR AUSROTTUNG, WAS UNMÖGLICH SEI

Methode 1:
+ Köderfisch 
+Jigkopf




*
*Den bitte möglicht in verschiedenen Größe dabei haben
Sollte dazu möglichst Farblos sein (sonst fehlbisse).

Ihr knotet den Jigkopf an euere Angelschnur (wenn Schlagschnur vorhanden, kann nicht schaden) 
schneidet euch ein stück euer Köderfisches ab (möglichst klein, die besten stücke sind am schwanz) 
hängt das stück möglichst so hin das wenn der fisch den fetzen in den mund nimmt auch die harkenspitze reinbekommt sonst ist das landen des Fisches nicht sicher.
jetzt einfach nurnoch 1 Meter vor euern Füßen an Steinen ablassen nach ein paar Sekunden wird die erste **Meeresgrundeln den Köder richten und sich eueren harken schlucken, das schöne ist ihr könnt alles beobachten solange es nicht tief oder trübes Wasser ist so könnt ihr einen perfekten anschalg setzen.
(MACHT SEHR VIEL SPAß! ist vergleichbar mit Dorschangeln ).
Einfach rausgeben, fisch betäuben, abstechen, kleinschneiden.
AB JETZT IST euer neuer Köder die **Meeresgrundeln sie hat nämlich ein sehr gutes Fleisch und ihre Artgenossen liebe es familienangehörige zu fressen!! dann wieder des gleich spiel ->harken ablassen -> fisch rausholen.
sollte es nicht so gut gehen legt ein stück fisch ins Wasser das gibt dann die nötige Lockung und ihr werdet in wenigen Minuten besuch bekommen.

Mit der Methode lassen sich in einer stunde an eiern guten Stelle bis zu 75 **Meeresgrundeln und der gleichen fangen.

**Meeresgrundeln sind dazu sehr sehr gute KÖDERFISCHE sein
habe selbst an einen Abend 5 Zander darauf gefangen... obwohl ich gedacht hab mit den Dingern kann man nichts anfangen. Am Schwarzmeer werden diese Fische tonnenweiße vermarktet. Versuche aber noch rauszufinden wie.

Und bedeckt durch rausfangen von vielen Meeresgrundeln kann man aus unbrauchbaren stellen wahre Goldgruben (für Fische machen). Den Stellen wo Meeresgrundeln stehen, stehen nicht viele Kleinfische, die die Nahrungsgrundlage für Hechte, Zander und Barsche bilden.*
*
Gute **Meeresgrundeln Stellen haben meisten viele Steine , dazu kann ich noch stellen mit Einläufen nur entpfehlen!

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für alle Rechtschreibfehler und der weitern
viel spaß beim angeln macht echt viel spaß.*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Abgesehen davon, dass es etliche Threads zum Thema gibt... (siehe auch: Suchfunktion "grundel")
DIE Schwarzmeergrundel gibt es eigentlich gar nicht. Denn aus dem schwarzen Meer kommen einige Grundelarten, inzwischen schon 5 Stück zu uns. :g


Der Angelhaken ist im übrigen ein Haken an dem Fische hängen bleiben sollen - er hat nichts mit der Harke zu tun, da man mit ihm nicht harken kann (oder zumindest nur sehr schwierig).

Ist das Bild oben von Dir? Wenn nicht solltest Du es schleunigst entfernen, wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung!


----------



## Andal (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Tja... diese "lieben" Fischlein haben wir denen zu verdanken, die unbedingt den RMD-Kanal haben wollten und die sich auch noch an den letzten unverbauten Flusskilometern stören, die ihren Wasserweg verunzieren. Herzlichen Dank an unsere umsichtigen Politiker... :v

Maßnahmen gegen diese ungewollten Zuwanderer kann man getrost knicken. Die werden wir nicht mehr los. Ganz abgesehen davon, was will ich dann mit 75 Grundeln, die man so in einer Stunde fangen soll? Aber vielleicht findet sich ja eine Spezies, oder Gruppe, die unsere Flüsse wieder leerfrisst!?


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

*Ich glaube nicht das der von dir erhoffe **Meeresgrundel-killer nur Merresgrundeln frisst. Dazu tut jeder neue fisch im gewässer das fischverhältnis ändern.
Wenn keiner was gegen die ma ht werdne es auch nicht weniger ich mach das jetzt schon 3 monate jede woch 4 mal beim aalangeln bekomm ich nurnoch bei jeden 4 wurk eien **Meeresgrundeln** drauf. 
Und wie shcon gesagt **Meeresgrundeln** sind sehr gute Köderfische bitte veruschts einfach ich bin voll von ihnen überzeugt!
Alos leute wenn jeder mal 70 stück im moant fängt dann wären die beifänge dieser fische wieder geringt.
Zudem hab ich bemerckt das sie die Kaulbarsche vertreibe (ausrotten)
*


----------



## Andal (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

...und nebenbei kannst du auch gleich noch, quasi mit der freien Hand, das indische Springkraut ausrotten. 

Hast du eine ungefähre Vorstellung über die Bestandsdichten, Vermehrungsraten und die Größe ihres Verbreitungsgebietes? Offensichtlich nicht. Denn dein Plan mutet an, wie die Malaria mit der Fliegenklatsche zu bekämpfen, oder gegen die Windmühlen zu fechten, um mal ein klassisches Beispiel zu zitieren.

Aber wenn es trotzdem deine Mission sein sollte, dann wil ich dir ganz bestimmt nicht im Wege stehen. Es sprach der Filmemacher Herbert Achternbusch: Wir haben keine Chance, aber dennoch werden wir sie nutzen. In diesem Sinne... FF... fiel Fergnügen!


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Also du kannst dich gerne in deinen Gewässer weiter mit den Fichern plagen an meinen Stellen sind das vorkommen der Merrgrundeln gesuncken.
Vor 1 Jahren hatte ich eine stelle wo ich jede woche einen  Zander fangen konnte. Hörte dann trastisch auf, Grund: die Weißfische sind von dem Platz abgezoggen da so viel Merrgrundeln da waren. Ich habe dann ermstal 3 tage mit eien freund mehr als 400 Merrgrundeln gefangen (vernichet) und als (raubfischfutter zum anfüttern) eingefrohren. Nach 2 wochen waren wieder Rotaugen und dergleichen am platz. Nach 3 wochen konnte ich einen schönen zander mit 75 cm landen.
Mir ist klar das man die Merrgrundeln nicht mehr rausbekomt aber man kann immer was dagegen tun. AIDS ist auch nichtmerh wegzubekommen, tortzdem machen wir was dagegen odeR?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich eine Merresgrundel??


----------



## ernie1973 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Ich führe einfach jede gefangene Grundel einer sinnvollen Verwertung zu und entnehme *ALLE*, die ich fange!

...sicher nur ein klitzekleiner Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber als gratis Köfis taugen sie!

Liebhaber von Fischsuppen sollten sie auch mal probieren und Kleintierhalter werden sie auch als Protein-Zusatz-Futter gebrauchen können!

Da sie sich explosionsartig vermehren, denke ich auch nicht, dass wir sie wieder los werden, aber wenn alle heimischen Räuber sie mal als "neue Nahrung" kennen und lieben gelernt haben, wird sich der Bestand hoffentlich auf ein erträgliches Maß einpendeln!

Ernie

PS:

Die Rechtschreibung hier tut manchmal echt weh in den Augen - gebt Euch doch mal etwas Mühe - teilweise muß man Sachen drei mal lesen, bevor man ahnen kann, was ihr uns mitteilen wollt!

*Legastheniker sind natürlich entschuldigt (die können nichts dafür)*, aber der Rest könnte sich mal etwas mehr beim Schreiben bemühen wie ich finde!

Das gebietet doch schon der Respekt vor anderen Boardies, oder?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich führe einfach jede gefangene Grundel einer sinnvollen Verwertung zu und entnehme *ALLE*, die ich fange!
> 
> ...sicher nur ein klitzekleiner Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber als gratis Köfis taugen sie!
> 
> ...





|good:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Hier etwas zu den Grundeln für alle Interessierten:

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/aktuelles/07_11_2006.html


Ernie


----------



## Andal (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Black-Orc schrieb:


> Also du kannst dich gerne in deinen Gewässer weiter mit den Fichern plagen an meinen Stellen sind das vorkommen der Merrgrundeln gesuncken.



Also bitte! Du kannst das meinetwegen deiner "kleinen Schwester" erzählen, aber als Einzelperson in einem Gewässer wie dem Rhein, der Donau, des Maines, oder anliegender durchgängiger Gewässer eine invasive Art im Alleingang zu dezimieren ist blanker Schwachfug. Halte mich bitte nicht für so dumm, so einen Unsinn zu glauben.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Bitte beachte, dass er erst 16 ist - vielleicht glaubt man mit 16 noch stärker an seine Wunschträume und braucht Zeit, um in der Realität zu landen!?!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Wer redet ihr von einer person?? Ich habe die methode schon vielen gezeigt ob jung oder alt und alle meinten sie sei effektif und sie mache SPAß (und das is das wichtige)
du siehst das lasses als lässige Angelegenheit.
An flüßen wie donau und reihn ist es warscheinlich schwere aber an meien main teil leben glaub ich viel mehr Merrgrundeln da die bedingungen besser sind. Mein Freund kamm vor 1 stunde zu mir und zeigte mir sien hecht mit 8 pfund. In seinen magen waren unter andern 9 Merresgrundeln. Der Hecht kam aber eher wegen den rotaugen an die Stelle und als beifang hat er sich noch den bauch mit den Merresgrundeln vollgeschlagen. Und dazu lass ich mir net sowas vorwerfen ich hab mir viel mühe gemacht andern Anglern zu zeigen wie man sie fängt und an stellen vermindern kann, du sagst es sei reiner blödsinn wenn du es als blödsinn entpfindest kannst du dich gerne raushalten.


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

und es ist egal ob ich erst 16 bin
ich habe teilweiße mehr erfahrung als angler mit doppelten alter
Und wie gesagt geht es zum erstne teil um den ANGELSPAß und nicht um die vernichtung der Merresgrundeln ( was unmöglich ist)


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Also wenn du Spaß daran hast, Fische zu fangen, die meist zw. 8-10cm groß sind... dann Hut ab und weiter so.

Wenn ich eine fange, durch Zufall, dann kommt das Tier raus und wird entsorgt... fertig.

Aber ich geh doch nicht gezielt auf Kesslergrundeln, Schwarmeergrundeln etc. und wie auch immer die heissen....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Salve Orc, ich finde es ja wirklich gut das du ein engagierter "Merresgrundelvernichter" bist,und es ist auch völlig klar das du mit deinen 16 Lenzen noch zur Jungwählerfraktion gehörst,aber wäre es zu viel verlangt dir das Kauderwelsch was du da in deine Tastatur hackst nochmal durchzulesen bevor du es hier postest?


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Naja bitte angele 1-mal nach meiner Methode. Nehme deine Köderfisch rute mit häng ne schöne Meeresgrundel dran und legs so 3 Meter von ufer entfernt ab. Du wirst dieser für viele UNBENUTZBARE FISCH ist ein Top Köderfisch
Zum ersten da viele Zander und Hecht die Meeresgrundel lieben weil sie echt super gutes Fleisch haben (hab mal einen als Backfisch gemacht) 
und ich glaube das Fische nicht dumm sind und viel Hechte und Zander schon das TOTE Rotauge und der gleichen als Köderfisch und ungenisbar ansehen. Das gilt aber nicht für die Merresgundel


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

|sagnix mehr!


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Hihi,

wird ja immer geiler  Upfer .... das heisst UFER ^^. Bitte vor dem Posten mal durchlesen. Jeder macht mal Tippfehler, aber das sind dinge dabei...egal.

Wenn du mir jetzt erzählst, dass Hecht und co. ein Rotauge (was die nunmal kennen) links liegen lassen und eine knorrige Grundel nehmen |kopfkrat Also viel lieber als ein Rotauge etc.... nunja... ka.

Edit:

Danke, jetzt ist der Text doch besser zu lesen.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Juveniler Missionseifer, berauschte Sinne... wer weiß das schon. Jedenfalls gibt es mittlerweile Punkte für Erregung forumsöffentlicher Heiterkeit. Weiter so! #h


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Tut mir Leid das ich ne Rechtschreibschwäche habe. Versuch mich zu bessern.

Also des erstemal wo ich so eine Merresgrundel gesehn habe hab ich auch gedacht was soll ma mit so dingern machen?
Ich beschäftige mich schon lange damit und ich kann dir echt sagen zurzeit fang ich nurnoch Raubfische mit Meeresgrundel Köfis. Ich weiß die sehn ungeniesbar vsry weiß net wie mans schreibt.) aber ich hab die mal alle von eien tag gepellt (wie beim barsche pellen) hab se 10 min in die Sonne gelegt dann ging des schnell je fisch 30 sec. Dannach bin ich nach hause und hab die friteuse an gemacht usw...
ich sag dir des hat trauhaft geschmeckt... meine Eltern konnten mir auch net glauben das des von dne kleinen Fichern kommt.
Wenn du in nächster Zeit eien größeren Raubfisch fangen solltest kannst du dir mal seine Fressensammlung anschaun ich bin mir sicher 1 Merresgrundel ist mindestens dabei.
Versucht es einfach mal kann nicht schaden. Bei mir Gemünden am Main klapps.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Ich muß mich grad mal bei dir entschuldigen,
Orc! Für 'ne Rechtschreibschwäche kann niemand was und es ist auch nicht wild, also mach dir deswegen jetzt blos keinen Kopp. Zurück zum Thema, das Grundel-Problem scheint sich ja auf das Rhein-Main-Donau-gebiet zu beschränken, bei uns in der Elbe hab ich noch nie so ein Teil gefangen.


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

 der tag wird kommen da wirst du dir dencken ******** jetzt sind se auch schon bei uns. 
Ich wünsch es dir net aber ich glaube es ist unverhinderbar das sie ander flüße noch erreichen 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## ernie1973 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

...also - im Rhein bei Köln sind sie auch schon angekommen - und das nicht zu knapp!

Ernie


----------



## Franky (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Nun, wenn ich das richtig im Kopp hab, dann verbreiten die sich u.a. durch Ballastwasser der Binnenschiffe. Darum bleibt wenig Hoffnung, dass die sich nicht überall verbreiten werden...


----------



## Colophonius (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Hey

Ich finde es ja auch nicht gut, dass sich fremde Fischarten in unseren Gewässern breit machen, aber man sollte nie vergessen, dass es auch LEBEWESEN sind und sie können nichts dafür eingeschleppt zu werden. Ein bisschen Respekt sollte man den Fischen also entgegen bringen


----------



## Bassey (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Ich weiß, dass ich nun absolut in die Offtopic-Schnur schwimme, aber um Himmels Willen!!! WAS ZUR HÖLLE LERNEN DIE DENN HEUTE NOCH IN DER SCHULE?!?
Und jetzt sagt mir bitte keiner etwas von Legastenie, denn das schreibt mir JEDER der eine solche Sautexterei hinwirft, dass er dies hätte. Generation Legastenie? Ich würde eher behaupten keine Lust auf Schule -.-
Ich will keinen persönlich beleidigen, aber ich kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen diese vergewaltigung der Rechtschreibung... Ich mache auch meine Fehler, aber ich lese mir zumindest meinen Text noch einmal durch um die groben Fehler auszumerzen...

Nun zu den Grundeln, ich hatte mir auch des guten Willens wegen überlegt mit mindestens 20 Mann ein lustiges "Hegefischen" hier im Main zu absolvieren ^^


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

ist klat Merresgrundel sollen wie lebewessen behandelt werden also bitte net einfach nur abstechen oder sonstige brutalen methoden. Und bitte setzt in keine seen diese ficher ein!


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Was wir in der schule lernen? alles ander als das was man im Leben braucht. 
finde das nicht lustig von dir ander leute mit problemen lächerlich zu machen, jeder mensch hat seine fehler und das ist verdammt noch mal nen angel forum wenns dir um rechtschriebung geht dann lass lieber des angeln und fang an zuhause aufzuräu men und zu putzen als hobby.

des mit den heggenfischen ist keine schlechte idee.


----------



## Colophonius (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Black-Orc schrieb:


> ist klat Merresgrundel sollen wie lebewessen behandelt werden also bitte net einfach nur abstechen oder sonstige brutalen methoden. Und bitte setzt in keine seen diese ficher ein!



Sorry, ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Und jetzt noch einmal zum Mitschreiben für ALLE:

*Grundel*! Das Viech heißt wenn überhaupt nur Grundel.
Nicht Schwarzmeergrundel, nicht Meeresgrundel sondern Grundel. Sie stammen aus dem Bereich des Schwarzen Meeres und machen sich bei uns seit einigen Jahren breit. Es gibt derzeit bis zu fünf Arten im Rhein-Main-Donausystem, darunter die Kesslergrundel, die Marmorgrundel, die Nackthalsgrundel, die Flussgrundel und die (Achtung, jetzt wird´s kompliziert) Schwarz*mund*grundel.


So, habe fertig - weiter im Text! |supergri


----------



## Bassey (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Mein Vorschlag gegen die Grundelinvasion mittels nuklearen Gegenschlag vorzugehen wurde ja als zu hart deklariert und somit abgewiesen *schnief*


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

xD nuklearen Gegenschlag  :q der war gut...
ne bis jetzt gibt es noch keien richtige lösung für das problem odeR?


----------



## Bassey (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Außer 2 Wochen vom Jahresurlaub nehmen und zwar alle heimischen Angler und in diesen 2 Wochen alle 3 Meter einen hinsetzten der gezielt die Steinpackungen von Grundeln befreit... Vielleicht würde es wirklich was bringen, aber wer würde mitziehen? Ich denke kaum jemand und auch ich persönlich bin nicht scharf darauf meinen Urlaub diesen Plagen zu widmen... zumindest nicht alleine ^^


----------



## Andal (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Black-Orc schrieb:


> xD nuklearen Gegenschlag  :q der war gut...
> ne bis jetzt gibt es noch keien richtige lösung für das problem odeR?



Die wird es auch nicht geben. Jedenfalls keine, im Sinne von Auslöschung der Bestände. Nachlesen kann man das alles, so man will und kann, beim führenden Biologen des bayrischen Landesfischereiverbandes.

Der stellte fest, dass sich an der Spitze der Ausbreitung eine Art Scheitelpunkt der Populationsdichte bildet. Diese Welle breitet sich naturgemäß nach vorne aus. An ihrer Rückseite reduziert sich die Zahl der Individuen pro Flächeneinheit deutlich. Erstens durch die Eigenart, auch vor eigenem Laich und der Jungbrut nicht Halt zu machen und zweitens durch den Umstand, dass sie von heimischen Prädatoren als Nahrungsquelle erschlossen werden. Grundeln sind sehr mäßige Schwimmer und somit sehr leichte Beute, ohne großartigen eigenen Energieaufwand.

Die Grundeln sind da und sie bleiben auch da. Ebenso wie Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen, Bachsaiblinge, m.E. Silber- und Marmorkarpfen, diverse Krustentiere, Muscheln, aber auch Waller, Zander und Schiede außerhalb ihrer ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiete. Nur regen die keinen auf, weil sie halt mehr als 10 cm erreichen!


----------



## Black-Orc (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

sie regen keien auf
sie sind regelrecht erwünscht? (zander, usw...)
naja ich hoff einfach das die hechte usw mehr der Merresgundeln fressen.


----------



## Jose (9. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Black-Orc schrieb:


> *...** ich mach das jetzt schon 3 monate jede woch 4 mal beim aalangeln bekomm ich nurnoch bei jeden 4 wurk eien **Meeresgrundeln** drauf.*



ist doch super.
die werden jetzt weniger, dann hättest du ja auch bisschen mehr zeit, an deinem rechtschreib- bzw. aufmerksamkeitsdefizit zu arbeiten.

sach, was bekämpfst du denn jetzt, mal sind es m*eere*sgrundeln, dann wieder m*erre*sgrundeln?

hat meiner meinung nach nichts mit (entschuldigender) rechtschreibschwäche zu tun, eher was mit 'in jugendlichem elan in die tasten gerotztem'.

try a little harder


----------



## ernie1973 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

@ Jose:

Der war gut! #6

Aber laß´ das mit dem Englisch besser sein - er sollte sich erstmal nur auf eine Sprache konzentrieren!...und mit Deutsch hat er noch genug zu tun!

carpe noctem!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Bassey (9. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Gute Nachricht von der Front!!! Guter Kumpel rief mich eben an. Ausbeute letzte Nacht 3 Zander für die Grillfeier und ein Waller für das Schlachtfest. In den Zandern waren 2 bis 5 Grundeln vorzufinden und im Waller sage und schreibe 20 plus einige nicht identifizierbare Gräten ^^
Soviel von der Front, also kämpft weiter ihr Hunde oder wollt ihr ewig leben?!


----------



## Ulli3D (9. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Da gibt es dann einen Trööt " http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162392" bei dem die Rechtschreibschwäche nicht so ausgeprägt ist, scheint wirklich nur Flapsichkeit zu sein.


----------



## Jose (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> carpe noctem! ;O)



huch, hatte ich übersehen:

mach ich, _"abends hui" _


----------



## Black-Orc (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Wie ich seh hatts keinen Sinn in diesen portal länger aktiv zu sein. Die Memberbeiträge haben ja nichts mit den thema zu tun


----------



## Ulli3D (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Was erwartest Du? ist doch eine uralte Grundregel, die immer zutrifft: Schitt rinn kütt Schitt russ!

Oder in HD (Hochdeutsch):

Wer einen Trööt schon mir einem Unsinnseinstieg startet, der darf keine ernsthaften Antworten erwarten, speziell, wenn die Vorschläge einer gewissen Naivität nicht entbehren :m


----------



## Andal (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Auch eine alte Regel.


----------



## Maddin1966 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Hi an alle, ich bin heute durch Zufall auf dieser Seite gelandet.. vielleicht gibt es ja mal einen Tipp, mit welcher Montage man gescheit auf Zander gehen kann, ohne dass jeder Köderfisch direkt von einer Grundel verstümmelt wird.. hab schon alle Std. Montagen (die bisher fängig waren) probiert - ink. Köderfisch auftreibend, an der Pose usw. usw. doch jedesmal ist der Köderfisch innerhalb weniger Minuten ruiniert.. ahso, ich angle am Mittelrhein. Bei uns hat sich die Grundel extrem vermehrt zur Zeit.. 
Danke schonmal an alle die evtl. weiterhelfen können


----------



## Knispel (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

2009 noch im Süden - 2012 ist diese Grundel "nun endlich" in der Unterweser aufgetaucht ....


----------



## offshoor (9. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Wir waren am 08.09.12 mit 5 Tandems in Reil an der Mosel zum Hegefischen.
So was habe ich noch nicht erlebt, es wurden zu 99,9 % nur Grundeln gefangen. 
Wenn man unter 9 kg in 3 1/2 Stunden gefangen hat war man nicht mehr in den Preisen.

Es wurde mit 16 Kg Grundeln gewonnen, HAMMER.

Das macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## GeorgeB (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Und bei so vielen Grundeln hast du noch Zeit zum posten?

Ab in die Sonne damit. Danach pellen und frittieren!


----------



## Fr33 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Hehe so wie ich die Szene kenne, sind die Grundeln garantiert nicht auf den Tellern gelandet.... eher irgendwo als Tierfutter oder in anderen Behältnissen im Sinne der Hegemaßnahmen....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hehe so wie ich die Szene kenne, sind die Grundeln garantiert nicht auf den Tellern gelandet.... eher irgendwo als Tierfutter oder in anderen Behältnissen im Sinne der Hegemaßnahmen....


 

Naja, die sind sogar eine Marktlückenfüller in Fischrestaurants geworden. Bei uns in Brauers Aalkarte am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal stehen sie auf den Speisekarten, die sind absolut lecker. 

Grundeln satt kostet ca. 13,-€

Die werden einfach wie Brataale gesalzen und in Mehl gedreht und in der Pfanne gebraten. 

Im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal werden seit diesem Jahr jährliche Hegfischen stattfinden und die gefangenen Fische im Anschluss zubereitet und von den Teilnehmern gegessen.

So wird man sie zwar nicht ausrotten, aber eventuell etwas in Schach halten können, die Zander haben sich auch voll auf die Grundeln eingestellt und fressen die, ist der Top-Köderfisch auf Zander momentan.


----------



## GeorgeB (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



> Die werden einfach wie Brataale gesalzen und in Mehl gedreht und in der Pfanne gebraten.



"Gedreht" sachter, der Küchenbanause. Das geneigte Köchlein _wendet_ die Fischlein in Mehl. 

Haste mal probiert? Kann man die wie Sardellen komplett mit Kopp und Gräten essen, und nur das Schwänzken bleibt übrig?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> "Gedreht" sachter, der Küchenbanause. Das geneigte Köchlein _wendet_ die Fischlein in Mehl.


 
Na gut, gewendet..#6




> Haste mal probiert? Kann man die wie Sardellen komplett mit Kopp und Gräten essen, und nur das Schwänzken bleibt übrig?


 
Die werden am Rücken, hinter dem Kopf teildurchtrennt, bis die Gräte durch ist und dann wird der Kopf abgerissen, wobei gleich die Eingeweide mit rauskommen, geht ziemlich fix.

Zumindest ist das bei Brauers so..., ob man Kopf und Eingeweide auch dran/drin lassen kann, keine Ahnung.

Die Gräten sind übrig geblieben, genau so wie bei Brataalen, werden also mehr oder weniger abgeknappert....


----------



## Norbi (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Da soll einer noch schreiben die Waller fressen die Flüsse leer|kopfkrat...Ihr seit es:m:m:vik:


----------



## Fr33 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Hmm ich habe schon oft gehört die sollen gebraten extrem gut schmecken. Kann mir jmd mal sagen in welche Richtung das Fleisch geht? Ölig wie Aal oder geht es eher in richtung mageres Fischfleisch alla Zander?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd mal sagen in welche Richtung das Fleisch geht? Ölig wie Aal oder geht es eher in richtung mageres Fischfleisch alla Zander?


 
Hmm, schwierig zu beschreiben, da nicht eindeutig eine Richtung....., irgendwie dazwischen, ich finde sie auf jeden Fall lecker.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Norbi schrieb:


> Da soll einer noch schreiben die Waller fressen die Flüsse leer|kopfkrat...Ihr seit es:m:m:vik:


 

ich bin doch ein menschlicher Waller, ich darf das....:m


----------



## siloaffe (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmm ich habe schon oft gehört die sollen gebraten extrem gut schmecken. Kann mir jmd mal sagen in welche Richtung das Fleisch geht? Ölig wie Aal oder geht es eher in richtung mageres Fischfleisch alla Zander?




Ich würds als Barschähnlich beschreiben. 

Also sehr sehr schmackhaft:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmm ich habe schon oft gehört die sollen gebraten extrem gut schmecken. Kann mir jmd mal sagen in welche Richtung das Fleisch geht? Ölig wie Aal oder geht es eher in richtung mageres Fischfleisch alla Zander?


eher in die fettigere Richtung, wobei noch weit entfernt vom Aal. Bissfestes Fleisch haben die aber nicht wirklich.

Super Fisch um anständigen Fischfond zu erzeugen, anständige Eigenwürze und auch mit einigen guten Fettaugen. 

Fisch entlang des Rückgrates einschneiden, Kopf von der Bauchseite biss zur Wirbelseite anschneiden, zügiger Zug und der Fisch ist fertig, keine Eingeweide drin. Ausgenommenen Fisch in Baumwollnetz geben und einkochen (20 min). 

Sofern Katze vorhanden die ausgekochten Fische an Katze verfüttern, ansonsten freuen sich auch die Würmer im Komposthaufen über die.


----------



## siloaffe (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ....Bissfestes Fleisch haben die aber nicht wirklich.....




Wenn man sie 20 Minuten kocht ist das klar! 
Aber kurz gebraten ist das Fleisch schön fest und man kann die Filet`s am Stück von der Rückengräte ziehen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Wenn man sie 20 Minuten kocht ist das klar!
> Aber kurz gebraten ist das Fleisch schön fest und man kann die Filet`s am Stück von der Rückengräte ziehen!


5 Minuten reicht bei denen auch wenn die denn in der Suppe bei mir verbleiben sollen, nach 20 min sind die viele unserer Süßwasserfische Matsch oder kurz davor. Die 20 min dienen auch nur der Gewinnung eines anständigen Fonds.


----------



## GeorgeB (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

Wo wir gerade beim Waller-Syndrom sind: Meinem Wauz gebe ich Fisch roh, auch Schollenköpfe etc. Kocht ihr den vorher?


----------



## Jose (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

wen? den wauz?
eher nicht :m


----------



## chris1990 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*

abend also ich angel am rhein und muss sagen die ersten 4-5 monate hab ich auch nur grundeln geangelt aber seit ca 3-4 Monate fange ich beim Feedern vllt 1-2 grundeln mehr aber auch net keine ahnung woran das liegt vllt an meine angel methode  mfg chris^^


----------



## u-see fischer (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Waller-Syndrom sind: Meinem Wauz gebe ich Fisch roh, auch Schollenköpfe etc. Kocht ihr den vorher?



Da der Fisch ja auch mit Parasiten (Bandwurm, Nematoden) belastet sein könnte, koche ich den Fisch immer ab, bevor der Fisch verfüttert wird.


----------



## FranzJosef (11. September 2012)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundel?!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da der Fisch ja auch mit Parasiten (Bandwurm, Nematoden) belastet sein könnte, koche ich den Fisch immer ab, bevor der Fisch verfüttert wird.


|good:


----------

